# Rating Audits



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Ratings are important data that drivers have a financial interest in... to keep our jobs, to qualify for certain bonus programs, and - who knows - maybe even for priority ride assignment. But while drivers can verify where they've driven, when they've driven, and how much they've driven for through reports they receive, ratings are a black hole of information. We are expected to just trust that it is being done without error.

Is it unreasonable for the driver community to expect some form of independent audit of the data - statistical sampling and testing - to ensure that the system is working properly? 

Investors and regulators expect financial audits; drivers should expect at least a minimal audit of the ratings system to allow us confidence in the system that has significant financial implications. I'm sure this could be easily added to the scope of whatever firm conducts their financial audit.


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

Uber will budge only when the courts tell them.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

What if Uber controls the rating? Think about it, we drive for awhile, we get weary of things, we learn too much, we start to complain and want more..they dont want to deal with that, or pay to change it...what's the best thing to do? Terminate us, and hire new drivers...they don't know any better, until they catch on...then Uber commit genocide again, and start anew...

I would love to see the rating system that is listed on each ride, or whatever comment a customer might have...so i know what to do and what not to do...but Uber doesn't show you any of that...


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

From uber's website. I don't recall ever seeing the ratings screen look like this (anyone else?) and their statement about "help[ing] drivers improve the Uber experience they deliver" would be great if they actually _did_ that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

NightRider said:


> From uber's website. I don't recall ever seeing the ratings screen look like this (anyone else?) and their statement about "help[ing] drivers improve the Uber experience they deliver" would be great if they actually _did_ that.
> 
> View attachment 644


great post


----------

